

Former Facebook employee sheds light: never going to make money on apps. - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2008/04/02/the-money-problem-with-facebook-myspace-hi5-apps/

======
tygergolf
I think one of the issues with Facebook Apps, and Facebook in general, is that
too many apps are there "just for fun"--sure, people use them for a little
while, and heck, they might even keep them on their profile after they ever
click through to an application page (I think I have 4 or 5 apps installed,
but never use any of them). They're all short-term proposals. Some of that I'm
sure was the rush to get to Facebook first and build a user base quickly, but
so few folks have actually focused on the "killer app" that provides a great
deal of utility based on what Facebook offers through their APIs (which is a
LOT of valuable data). Some also, I'm sure, is the fear that once you develop
a truly useful app that people find value in, there's still the risk that
Facebook will create their own bigger, better version (most recent example is
IM). If you want to have lasting value as a Facebook app, you have to provide
something valuable enough to drive traffic TO Facebook, not just THROUGH it,
because while total pageviews and users are increasing, the initial
fascination is starting to wear off and Facebook itself is become more of a
tool (meaning everyone uses it, sometimes) and less of a cool new traffic-
driving site that people spend hours playing on.

------
danielrhodes
Normal banner impressions are not worth the space on Facebook, but there are
various sponsorship opportunities which show potential. Many of the top apps
make quite a bit in revenue, even if they do not rely on canvas pages. In
general, any app that is being used has potential to make money.

------
ivank
You can use profile boxes to send people directly to your own site - as long
as it's the "application" itself, not just an ad.

------
okdork
it's not that i disagree with making money it but as a long-term business it's
unlikely.

